# Congo river tank



## Gfish (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi all I jus thought I would share one of my setups with all of you. This was about 6 months from start till now. Had wanted to start a journal on here for awhile now just never found the time.

I really like the setup I have created all the plants are live and all the wood and rock was hand picked over time. After all patients is a virtue right.

So now onto the tank it is filtered by a fluval G6 and heated with a eheim 250 watt heater as well it has a AC 70 power head to circulate the water and give the tank some flow. It has a 48" fluval ultra bright 7500k 35 watt led light, Which is nice but will Likely add a current led light love the effect options they have.

The tank is currently stocked with a small variety of plants my favourite being the crinum. An a good assortment of fish most of which are native to the Congo.

The current residents are

Native to the region

• 1 petricola cat ( have 5 more juvies in a smaller tank til they reach 2")
• 3 spotted climbing perch

• 3 African butterfly fish

• 9 congo tetras

• 5 kribs

• 3 synodontis cats

Not native to region

• 1 rhino pleco

• 1 sail fin pleco

• 1 yoyo loach

• 3 zebra danios

In the future for this tank I hope to purchase some rope fish make some of the Scholes of fish I already have larger an than see where I want to take it from there

Thanks for taken the time to check out this post enjoy the pics an any questions comments feel free thanks


----------

